# Anzeige gegen PETA: Nun auch der DAFV



## Brillendorsch (19. August 2019)

"Ganz offensichtlich ist der Druck durch die Angler zu groß geworden."

So sehe ich das auch, 
Das der DAFV nun auf den Zug aufspringt, sehe ich allerdings eher positiv und wünsche ebenfalls Erfolg.


----------



## Deep Down (19. August 2019)

"Ganz offensichtlich ist der Druck durch die Angler zu groß geworden"

Welche Interessenwahrnehmung will bzw. kann man ernsthaft von einem so Getriebenen erwarten?


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. August 2019)

Welche? Steht doch im Artikel: Eine Anzeige ...


----------



## Georg Baumann (19. August 2019)

Habe eben nochmal ein paar Fragen an den DAFV geschickt - bin gespannt. Letztlich bewerte ich es auch erstmal positiv. Es bewegt sich was ...


----------



## Georg Baumann (19. August 2019)

Zumindest schlägt es schonmal Wellen:
https://www.bild.de/news/inland/new...angelverband-zeigt-peta-an-64061052.bild.html


----------



## Salt (19. August 2019)

Is doch wie in der Politik heute....Die Interessenvertreter bewegen sich fast nie selbstständig. Erst wenn der Druck durch die, die sie vertreten sollen so groß wird das es unangenehm werden könnte wird man aktiv....manchmal auch, wenn man merkt mit wenig eigenem Engagement viel für sich rausholen zu können.

Wie auch immer, es geht in die richtige Richtung


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (19. August 2019)

Was soll denn da bei rumkommen, falls es überhaupt eine Verurteilung gibt? Ich wette da passiert gar nichts und wenn, dann nichts was diesen Rechtlern wirklich schaden würde.


----------



## Kochtopf (19. August 2019)

Es schadet ihrem Bild in der Öffentlichkeit. Dass die Bild halbwegs angelfreundlich berichtet ist viel wert


----------



## Grünknochen (19. August 2019)

D1985 schrieb:


> Was soll denn da bei rumkommen, falls es überhaupt eine Verurteilung gibt? Ich wette da passiert gar nichts und wenn, dann nichts was diesen Rechtlern wirklich schaden würde.



Ob es bis dahin kommt, sei mal sehr dahin gestellt. Zunächst einmal muss die Ermittlungsbehörde zum Ergebnis kommen, dass ein Anfangsverdacht im Sinne der StPO bei dem mitgeteilten Sachverhalt besteht, als dessen Folge ein Ermittlungsverfahren eingeleitet werden muss. Und das wird dann im Zweifel nach §§ 153, 153a StPO abgeschlossen. So wie im Kontext § 111 StGB üblich. Also nix Anklageerhebung, nix Urteil.
Viel wichtiger erscheint mir deshalb die Berichterstattung in den Medien. Ich hoffe, das Thema ist interessant genug.


----------



## hanzz (19. August 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Es schadet ihrem Bild in der Öffentlichkeit. Dass die Bild halbwegs angelfreundlich berichtet ist viel wert


So sieht es aus. Danach war der Schrei doch immer laut. 
PR im Sinne der Angler gegen Peta. 
Wenn dadurch nur ein paar Spender abspringen, ist doch schon mal was erreicht. 
Und in der Bild ist es kein Zweizeiler. 
Peta erstattet ja auch Anzeigen mit dem Wissen, dass in den meisten Fällen keine Verurteilung stattfindet und verfolgt dabei andere Ziele.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (19. August 2019)

Sehr gut! Das ist doch diesmal eine erfreuliche Front gegen den Verein. Ich nehme an, die Bayern werden auch noch nachziehen. Wird ja derzeit geprüft.


----------



## Vanner (19. August 2019)

Endlich kommt mal etwas Bewegung in den Haufen. Ich sehe es erst mal vorsichtig positiv.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (19. August 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Es schadet ihrem Bild in der Öffentlichkeit. Dass die Bild halbwegs angelfreundlich berichtet ist viel wert



Naja....das ist nach einigen Wochen vergessen. Wie es eben immer ist...das bleibt nicht lange in den Köpfen der Menschen.


----------



## Uzz (19. August 2019)

OMG. Volksverhetzung mit in die Anzeige geschrieben. Der DAFV bewegt sich damit auf der Trollskala im gleichen Bereich wie Peta. WIE PEINLICH ist das denn?!?  Kein Wunder, dass Bild diesen Schenkelklopfer ordentlich ausschlachtet.


----------



## Orothred (19. August 2019)

Uzz schrieb:


> OMG. Volksverhetzung mit in die Anzeige geschrieben. Der DAFV bewegt sich damit auf der Trollskala im gleichen Bereich wie Peta. WIE PEINLICH ist das denn?!?  Kein Wunder, dass Bild diesen Schenkelklopfer ordentlich ausschlachtet.



https://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/stgb/__130.html

Lesen, verstehen, Peinlichkeit der Schreihalspostings minimieren....


----------



## Uzz (19. August 2019)

@Orothred  Du unterschätzt, wie weit der 2. Punkt, das Verstehen, bei Gesetzen über das Lesen hinaus geht.  Sorry für das "Schreien", der Teil sollte lediglich als _deutlich_ _betont_ rüberkommen.


----------



## Orothred (19. August 2019)

Uzz schrieb:


> @Orothred  Du unterschätzt, wie weit der 2. Punkt, das Verstehen, bei Gesetzen über das Lesen hinaus geht.  Sorry für das "Schreien", der Teil sollte lediglich als _deutlich_ _betont_ rüberkommen.



Den Gesetzestext hast du jetzt aber gelesen, verstanden und festgestellt, dass er durchaus auf den Artikel von PETA anwendbar ist?


----------



## Salt (20. August 2019)

D1985 schrieb:


> Naja....das ist nach einigen Wochen vergessen. Wie es eben immer ist...das bleibt nicht lange in den Köpfen der Menschen.


Also am besten nichts machen und weiter hinnehmen da sowieso alles sinnlos ist???
Genau diese Haltung hat uns doch erst in die Situation gebracht die wir heute haben.
Übrigens nicht nur, was das "Verhältnis" zwischen Anglern & Peta angeht, es gibt reichlich Beispiele aus allen Teilen der Bevölkerung & Geschichte.....

Mal auf unser Hobby übertragen....wenn's nach 5 Minuten nicht beißt pack ich ja auch nicht gleich wieder ein weil es sich eh nicht lohnt und zuhause auf der Couch bequemer ist.


----------



## kati48268 (20. August 2019)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Was den DAFV bewog, ausgerechnet jetzt den Rechtsweg zu beschreiten, geht aus der Pressemeldung allerdings nicht hervor. Bereits in der Vergangenheit war der DAFV wiederholt aufgefordert worden, auch rechtlich gegen PeTA vorzugehen. Lange war man im Dachverband jedoch der Auffassung, dass dies nur zusätzliche Aufmerksamkeit auf die Tierrechtler lenke und man sie besser "totschweigen" solle. Die Erkenntnis, dass diese Strategie "grandios gescheitert ist", wie Thomas Klefoth, Biologe beim Anglerverband Niedersachsen, sagt, hat sich nun offensichtlich auch bei der Führungsriege des DAFV durchgesetzt. Ganz offensichtlich ist der Druck durch die Angler zu groß geworden.
> Wir sagen: Besser spät als nie und wünschen ganz viel Erfolg!


Hervorragender Kommentar!


Kochtopf schrieb:


> Dass die Bild halbwegs angelfreundlich berichtet ist viel wert


Ja. Mit Stefan Netzebandt (selbst Angler) haben wir (Angler) einen tollen Typen da in der Redaktion. Er sorgt regelmässig dafür, dass Anglerthemen in das Medium kommen und bei aller Kritik an der Bild; die Reichweite ist nach wie vor nicht zu unterschätzen.


----------



## Piere (20. August 2019)

gelöscht.
Meine Post war auf den ursprünglichen Anzeiger RA Tripp gerichtet. Googelt mal.


----------



## Kochtopf (20. August 2019)

Piere schrieb:


> gelöscht.
> Meine Post war auf den ursprünglichen Anzeiger RA Tripp gerichtet. Googelt mal.


Warun gelöscht?


----------



## Piere (20. August 2019)

Gelöscht deshalb, weil es hier bei der Eröffnungspost nicht um die Anzeige des RA Tripp ging.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (20. August 2019)

Salt schrieb:


> Also am besten nichts machen und weiter hinnehmen da sowieso alles sinnlos ist???
> Genau diese Haltung hat uns doch erst in die Situation gebracht die wir heute haben.
> Übrigens nicht nur, was das "Verhältnis" zwischen Anglern & Peta angeht, es gibt reichlich Beispiele aus allen Teilen der Bevölkerung & Geschichte.....
> 
> Mal auf unser Hobby übertragen....wenn's nach 5 Minuten nicht beißt pack ich ja auch nicht gleich wieder ein weil es sich eh nicht lohnt und zuhause auf der Couch bequemer ist.



Nein, man muss sich natürlich nichts gefallen lassen und auch was tun. Nur wird es dennoch leider so kommen. Die Masse wird das jetzt irgendwo lesen und wenn das Thema durch ist, dann wird es wieder vergessen, weils den normalen Bürger auch nicht so interessiert wie die Geschädigten...


----------



## Kochtopf (20. August 2019)

D1985 schrieb:


> Nein, man muss sich natürlich nichts gefallen lassen und auch was tun. Nur wird es dennoch leider so kommen. Die Masse wird das jetzt irgendwo lesen und wenn das Thema durch ist, dann wird es wieder vergessen, weils den normalen Bürger auch nicht so interessiert wie die Geschädigten...


Dann gilt das gleiche auch für anti Angler Kampagnen- aus den Augen aus dem Sinn?


----------



## Georg Baumann (20. August 2019)

D1985 schrieb:


> Die Masse wird das jetzt irgendwo lesen und wenn das Thema durch ist, dann wird es wieder vergessen, weils den normalen Bürger auch nicht so interessiert wie die Geschädigten...



Genau da muss man ansetzen und versuchen, das Thema am Kochen zu halten.


----------



## Peter_Piper (20. August 2019)

Immerhin tut sich etwas. Wenn auch nur auf den fahrenden Zug aufgesprungen. Das der kritische Angler jetzt nicht HURRA ruft und sich vor dem DAFV verneigt, dürfte den Herren doch hoffentlich klar sein.
Bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass der DAFV nach dieser Aktion nicht wieder in einen hundertjährigen Dornröschenschlaf fällt.
Also Ali & Co., da muss jetzt noch mehr kommen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (20. August 2019)

Peter_Piper schrieb:


> Immerhin tut sich etwas. Wenn auch nur auf den fahrenden Zug aufgesprungen. Das der kritische Angler jetzt nicht HURRA ruft und sich vor dem DAFV verneigt, dürfte den Herren doch hoffentlich klar sein.
> Bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass der DAFV nach dieser Aktion nicht wieder in einen hundertjährigen Dornröschenschlaf fällt.
> Also Ali & Co., da muss jetzt noch mehr kommen.



Sorry, über so ein Posting  kann ich nur noch den Kopf schütteln ...


----------



## Forelle2000 (20. August 2019)

Peter_Piper schrieb:


> Immerhin tut sich etwas. Wenn auch nur auf den fahrenden Zug aufgesprungen. Das der kritische Angler jetzt nicht HURRA ruft und sich vor dem DAFV verneigt, dürfte den Herren doch hoffentlich klar sein.
> Bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass der DAFV nach dieser Aktion nicht wieder in einen hundertjährigen Dornröschenschlaf fällt.
> Also Ali & Co., da muss jetzt noch mehr kommen.



Fahrender Zug. 1 (in Worten EIN) Verband in Deutschland hat bisher mit einer Anzeige reagiert....Der "kritische Angler" ist jetzt genau wer?

99,6 % der allgemeinen deutschen Angler merken weder von dem aktuellen PETA Text was, noch von der Reaktion von AVN oder des DAFV. Die wollen einfach nur in Ruhe angeln gehen. 

War die Pressemeldung irgendwie mit eingeforderten Danksagungen an den DAFV verbunden? Ich glaube nicht, man freut euch doch einfach, dass die angezeigt haben. Ich halte es persönlich für richtig, dabei ist mir die Reihenfolge des Eingangs der Anzeigen relativ schnuppe.

Manchmal ist es auch gut ruhig und überlegt zu handeln und nicht aus der Hüfte zu schießen.

Die Online Petition zur Aberkennung der Gemeinnützigkeit von Peta haben bisher 34.000 Personen unterschrieben.

Bei geschätzten 5,6 Mio Anglern (Allenbach) wären das sage und schreibe 0,6 %! Läuft seit März 2019. Ich hoffen also die restlichen 99,4% wachen auf und verfallen in keinen hunderjährigen Dornröschenschlaf. Jungs, da muss noch mehr kommen!


----------



## Kochtopf (20. August 2019)

Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Die Online Petition zur Aberkennung der Gemeinnützigkeit von Peta haben bisher 34.000 Personen unterschrieben.
> 
> Bei geschätzten 5,6 Mio Anglern (Allenbach) wären das sage und schreibe 0,6 %! Läuft seit März 2019. Ich hoffen also die restlichen 99,4% wachen auf und verfallen in keinen hunderjährigen Dornröschenschlaf. Jungs, da muss noch mehr kommen!


Das wird schwierig weil 99,6% in Ruhe angeln gehen wollen, insofern haben wir uns um 0,2% überboten. Welch glorreicher Erfolg!


----------



## Forelle2000 (20. August 2019)

ja, die große Masse der Angler ist einen wahnsinnig träge Masse. Ich habe hier mal gelesen, es gibt Macher und Mauler. Das gefällt mir.

Den man muss beim Machen aufpassen, durch die Mauler nicht die Lust am Machen zu verlieren.


----------



## JimiG (20. August 2019)

Ich würde mich als machenden Mauler bezeichnen. Weil ich was mache und dabei auch gern mal maule.


----------



## Kochtopf (20. August 2019)

Ich als nordhesse muss mähren, das ist genetisch mit dem Herrgott so vereinbar worden, aber solange wirklich was gemacht wird bin ich  recht wohlgesonnen trotz gemähre


----------



## Meefo 46 (20. August 2019)

Das ist ja das schöne oder  schlimme am Angler er ist im grunde ein Einzelgänger und erst wenn er Persönlich in der ausübung seines Hobbys beschränkt wird schreit er auf ,
nur dann könnte es zu spät sein.
Aber auch die Kommunikation Verband -Angler ist ausbau Fähig.


----------



## kati48268 (21. August 2019)

Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Fahrender Zug. 1 (in Worten EIN) Verband in Deutschland hat bisher mit einer Anzeige reagiert....


So nicht ganz richtig,
die Anzeige des AVN basiert auf einer Kooperation mit dem LFV Bayern.
Und das eine solche Kooperation zwischen den beiden größten Landesverbänden Deutschlands machbar ist, lässt doch auf Weiteres hoffen, u.a. da ja beide nicht (mehr) im DAFV vertreten sind.


----------



## Georg Baumann (21. August 2019)

kati48268 schrieb:


> So nicht ganz richtig,
> die Anzeige des AVN basiert auf einer Kooperation mit dem LFV Bayern.
> Und das eine solche Kooperation zwischen den beiden größten Landesverbänden Deutschlands machbar ist, lässt doch auf Weiteres hoffen, u.a. da ja beide nicht (mehr) im DAFV vertreten sind.



Woher nimmst Du diese Erkenntnis einer "Kooperation"? Wie genau sieht die aus?


----------



## Brillendorsch (21. August 2019)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Genau da muss man ansetzen und versuchen, das Thema am Kochen zu halten.


richtig, ein Feuer brennt so lange, wie man Holz nachlegt


----------



## Forelle2000 (21. August 2019)

kati48268 schrieb:


> So nicht ganz richtig,
> die Anzeige des AVN basiert auf einer Kooperation mit dem LFV Bayern.
> Und das eine solche Kooperation zwischen den beiden größten Landesverbänden Deutschlands machbar ist, lässt doch auf Weiteres hoffen, u.a. da ja beide nicht (mehr) im DAFV vertreten sind.


Aha, das ändert natürlich alles. 

Wie sieht diese Kooperation bei der Anzeige aus? Wäre es nicht besser mehre Verbände reichen Anzeige ein? Ansonsten  hätten sich ja alle zurück lehnen können...da der AVN da recht schnell war. Mal ganz am Rande...das sich die Landesverbände bei solchen Sachen abstimmen ist normal und Tagesgeschäft.


----------



## knutwuchtig (22. August 2019)

Forelle2000 schrieb:


> ja, die große Masse der Angler ist einen wahnsinnig träge Masse. Ich habe hier mal gelesen, es gibt Macher und Mauler. Das gefällt mir.
> 
> Den man muss beim Machen aufpassen, durch die Mauler nicht die Lust am Machen zu verlieren.


immer noch besser ein paar kritische mauler zu haben ,die ab und zu auch mal einen finger in die wunde stecken , als eine mehrheit von frustrierten schweigern


----------



## smithie (22. August 2019)

knutwuchtig schrieb:


> immer noch besser ein paar kritische mauler zu haben ,die ab und zu auch mal einen finger in die wunde stecken , als eine mehrheit von frustrierten schweigern


Das ist Ansichtssache. Wenn man einfach nur sein Ding machen und sich nicht dreinreden/was sagen lassen will, sind solche Leute lästig.


----------



## Forelle2000 (22. August 2019)

knutwuchtig schrieb:


> immer noch besser ein paar kritische mauler zu haben ,die ab und zu auch mal einen finger in die wunde stecken , als eine mehrheit von frustrierten schweigern


Ich unterscheide mal zwischen produktiver Kritik und maulen. Und wenn Kritik dann bitte sachlich, auf etwas bezogen und wenn möglich auch (nicht zwingend) mit Hinweise auf andere Lösungen. Was willst Du mit "Kritik"  ala ALLES SCHEIßE anfangen?
Besser als kritische Mauler sind Leute die was machen...das sich dann die Mauler als die hinstellen, die den "Finger in die Wunde legen" bezeichnen...nun ja..


----------



## Forelle2000 (22. August 2019)

smithie schrieb:


> Das ist Ansichtssache. Wenn man einfach nur sein Ding machen und sich nicht dreinreden/was sagen lassen will, sind solche Leute lästig.


Ja ja, Mauler und Nörgler sind die verkannten Helden der Nation.


----------



## smithie (22. August 2019)

Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Ja ja, Mauler und Nörgler sind die verkannten Helden der Nation.


Einfach weiter Sachen durcheinander werfen... und sich die Schuhe anziehen, die einem passen!

Scheint wie bei Deiner Meinung zu sein. Bis vor kurzem war doch totschweigen noch Dein Mittel der Wahl.
Jetzt wo der DAFV klagt, hältst Du das für richtig.


----------



## Forelle2000 (22. August 2019)

smithie schrieb:


> Einfach weiter Sachen durcheinander werfen... und sich die Schuhe anziehen, die einem passen!
> 
> Scheint wie bei Deiner Meinung zu sein. Bis vor kurzem war doch totschweigen noch Dein Mittel der Wahl.
> Jetzt wo der DAFV klagt, hältst Du das für richtig.



Ja, wo fange ich bei Dir an?

1. Es ist eine Anzeige und keine Klage. Zum Unterschied befrag bitte mal Deep Down.

2. Was habe ich wo totgeschwiegen? Deine Logik ist sehr löchrig. Ansonsten müsste ich hier täglich über die ganze Palette der "schlimmen" Sachen für uns Angler schreiben, von der Kleinen Wasserkraft bis hin zum Thema Kormoran. Wenn ich darüber nicht rede oder schreibe, schweige ich es nicht tot.

3. Da wir ja in Deutschland nicht nur den AVN als Landesverband haben und andere Landesverbände bisher NICHT analog den Weg der ANZEIGE gegangen sind, muss es wohl auch Gründe geben, die ggf. gegen eine Anzeige sprechen. Frag doch mal Deinen Landesverband Bayern, warum bisher von ihm noch keine Anzeige vorliegt. Muss ja Gründe haben.  Steck doch mal dort den Finger in die Wunde.

4. Ich habe auch angemerkt, dass diese Anzeige relativ wenig Angler interessiert wird und die Mehrheit nur angeln gehen will. Und als Beispiel der "frustrierten Schweiger" die bisher leider nur 30.000 Unterschriften unter der Online Petition zur Aberkennung der Gemeinnützigkeit von Peta angeführt.

5. So viel zum Thema Sachen durcheinander werfen und die dazu passenden Schuhe anziehen.


----------



## Georg Baumann (22. August 2019)

Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Wie sieht diese Kooperation bei der Anzeige aus?



Nach meinem Kenntnisstand haben die Verbände im Vorfeld telefoniert und während Bayern noch prüfte, hat AVN schon Anzeige erstattet. Bayern hat die Info rausgegeben, die auch der AVN aufgegriffen hat. Alles gut, aber das nun "Kooperation" zu nennen, scheint mir etwas hoch gegriffen. Aber vielleicht liege ich da auch falsch und letztlich ist es auch völlig wurscht. Hauptsache, es wurde Anzeige erstattet.


----------



## Forelle2000 (22. August 2019)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Nach meinem Kenntnisstand haben die Verbände im Vorfeld telefoniert und während Bayern noch prüfte, hat AVN schon Anzeige erstattet. Bayern hat die Info rausgegeben, die auch der AVN aufgegriffen hat. Alles gut, aber das nun "Kooperation" zu nennen, scheint mir etwas hoch gegriffen. Aber vielleicht liege ich da auch falsch und letztlich ist es auch völlig wurscht. Hauptsache, es wurde Anzeige erstattet.



Ich hatte im Entwurf jetzt hier zuerst auch einigen "Spitzen" in Richtung Kathi formuliert.

ABER:

Ist ja am Ende irgendwie doof, wenn wir uns hier ewig auf einer Mimosen- Ebene bewegen und uns immer nur weggerutschte Beiträge oder Formulierungen unter die Nase reiben. 

"So, Ätsch du bist blöd, nein selber...." 

Das frisst unnötig Kraft und die brauchen wir für die richtigen Probleme. Wer austeilt, wie ich, muss auch einstecken können. 
Schönen Donnerstagabend noch die Herren.


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (22. August 2019)

@Forelle2000  So langsam ist hier jedem klar, wess Brot du frisst und wess Lied du singst ! Es wird jeden Tag peinlicher , deine Beiträge haben fast immer absolut null Substanz ! Warum du beim Verband was werden konntest, erschließt sich so langsam jedem Vorschüler ! Lass es einfach gut sein, die drei User hier, die dich noch halbwegs ernst nehmen, solltest du nicht auch noch vergrätzen ..... Und NEIN, ich brauche keine Antwort von dir auf dieses Posting, da hab ich Zahnschmerzen nötiger .....

tight lines
Tom


----------



## Forelle2000 (22. August 2019)

Genau solch Beiträge meine ich. Inhaltslos und beleidigend. Ja, es gibt andere Meinungen als Deine. Wenn Du keine Reaktion auf deinen Erguss haben wolltest: Tipp von mir, einfach mal was zur Sache schreiben anstatt persönlich  zu werden.


----------



## angler1996 (22. August 2019)

Forelle -sorry aber spiele mal bitte nicht beleidigte Leberwurst-
die Feierlaune weil dieser Bundesverband nun plötzlich was gegen die Jana Truppe unternimmt hält sich doch noch in engen Grenzen;
zumal da auch Dein Sinneswandel irgendwie naja - man soll ja den Mensch in seiner Entwicklung nicht hemmen;-))
Schön ist ja mal , das Du als offenbar Mitglied ist diesem BV  (also ich will den DAV wieder- nur damit das klar ist) überhaupt deinen Kopp hier zu Markte trägst, schließlich sind wir keine Mitglieder und nicht  mal mittelbares ,  die ohne Anhalter sind ja raus. Also habe ich bis jetzt nur Positives geschrieben -Kritik steht mit ja nicht zu
Gruß A.


----------



## knutwuchtig (22. August 2019)

Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Ich unterscheide mal zwischen produktiver Kritik und maulen. Und wenn Kritik dann bitte sachlich, auf etwas bezogen und wenn möglich auch (nicht zwingend) mit Hinweise auf andere Lösungen. Was willst Du mit "Kritik"  ala ALLES SCHEIßE anfangen?
> Besser als kritische Mauler sind Leute die was machen...das sich dann die Mauler als die hinstellen, die den "Finger in die Wunde legen" bezeichnen...nun ja..


ich sehe du kannst mir folgen


----------



## ralle (22. August 2019)

Wenn hier die persönliche Anmache nicht zurückgefahren wird, wirds wohl ohne Verwarnungen nicht abgehen und ein Schloß kommt davor.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (22. August 2019)

[


----------



## RavensWiederkehr (22. August 2019)

Wenn ich das hier alles lese gehe ich davon aus dass Ihr hier alle schon unterschrieben habt:

https://www.openpetition.de/petition/online/gemeinnuetzigkeit-von-peta-abschaffen

Oder alles nur wieder heisse Luft?


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (22. August 2019)

I signed .......

tight lines
Tom


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (22. August 2019)

@ralle  Mit ner Verwarnung kann ich gut leben und auf das Schloß freu ich mich wie Bolle !!!

tight lines
Tom


----------



## torstenhtr (22. August 2019)

Man kann anderer Meinung sein, aber persönliche Anmache geht gar nicht und deswegen alle Anderen in Sippenhaft zu nehmen in dem man Schloss vor macht eig. auch nicht.

--

Grundsätzlich finde ich es gut, dass der DAFV klagt - das ist die richtige Reaktion auf die Provokation von PETA. Leider verbleibt wieder ein Nachgeschmack, weil meiner Meinung nach die Reaktion zu langsam war und man vom AV NDS "vorgeführt" wurde. Besser fände ich, wenn die Verbände wirklich ernsthaft zusammen arbeiten würden, vielleicht über ihren Schatten springen und nicht in Konkurrenz treten. Seitens des DAFV kann ich schon ein Bemühen hin zur Verbesserung erkennen, aber man reisst das durch irgendeine Aktion wieder ein.

--

Es gibt zur Peta einen interessanten Artikel im Nordkurier:

*Wie Peta wirklich tickt*
https://www.nordkurier.de/mecklenburg-vorpommern/wie-peta-wirklich-tickt-1736454508.html
Zitate:

"Die Waffe von Peta ist die scharf kalkulierte öffentliche Aufregung. Bevor eine Aktion an den Start gehe, müssten *vier oder fünf „Freigabehierarchien”* durchlaufen werden, erklärt Edmund Haferbeck"

"Laut eigener Auskunft arbeiten bei Peta Deutschland derzeit *80 fest angestellte Mitarbeiter*, davon 65 Vollzeit und 15 Teilzeit. „Wir sind die Organisation, *die am meisten von Behörden überwacht wird* und überstehen alle Prüfungen”, sagt Haferbeck."

"Der Krach um Tierrechte kommt an: Erstmals sei 2018 bei Spenden die *Zehn-Millionen-Grenze* überschritten worden, sagt Haferbeck."


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 73244 (24. August 2019)

https://mobil.mz-web.de/merseburg/f...-im-visier-militanter-tierschuetzer--33052398


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 73244 (24. August 2019)

Und wieder schreibt die Mitteldeutsche Zeitung von Tierschützern und nicht von Tiertötern.
Die begreifen das nie. 
Schönen Tag euch allen.


----------



## smithie (26. August 2019)

Forelle2000 schrieb:


> 1. Es ist eine Anzeige und keine Klage. Zum Unterschied befrag bitte mal Deep Down.


So sorry, freut mich aber, dass Du was gefunden hast... geh am besten auch noch Georg für den Titel des anderen Threads belehren... (oder hier weiter unten - Dir "gefällt das").




Forelle2000 schrieb:


> 2. Was habe ich wo totgeschwiegen? Deine Logik ist sehr löchrig. Ansonsten müsste ich hier täglich über die ganze Palette der "schlimmen" Sachen für uns Angler schreiben, von der Kleinen Wasserkraft bis hin zum Thema Kormoran. Wenn ich darüber nicht rede oder schreibe, schweige ich es nicht tot.


Danke @bastido, mir wäre es zu blöd gewesen, das raus zu suchen...

Um die anderen Punkte von Dir ging's ja gar nicht.

Ich fände es schade, wenn diese Diskussion geschlossen wird. Warum? Weil sie zeigt, wie *manche *Leute in Verbänden ticken und sich geben.
Da bringe ich mich lieber außerhalb dieses Konstrukts ein.


----------



## Forelle2000 (27. August 2019)

smithie schrieb:


> So sorry, freut mich aber, dass Du was gefunden hast... geh am besten auch noch Georg für den Titel des anderen Threads belehren... (oder hier weiter unten - Dir "gefällt das").
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Typisch, es ist Ruhe eingezogen. es gibt andere Themen zum reden. Aber man muss dem, der eine andere Meinung hat, noch mal kurz eine mitgeben.
Was sagt Dein Beitrag aus? Eigentlich nichts inhaltliches, Dir ging es ...ja um was eigentlich?

Ich ticke übrigens nicht so weil ich in einem Verband bin oder weil ich nicht in einem Verband bin. Verbandsarbeit leiste ich seit 40 Jahren ehrenamtlich. Und Leute wie Dich habe ich schon sehr oft kommen und gehen gesehen. 

Ich habe eine eigenen Meinung, ob die nun Dir nun passt oder dem DAFV, dass ist mir ziemlich schnuppe. Ich kann mir eine eigene Meinung leisten und Sachen auch so schreiben wie ich sie verstehe. Ob das nun immer richtig ist oder der Weisheit letzter Schluss, sei dahin gestellt.


----------



## Hecht100+ (27. August 2019)

Leute, was euch fehlt ist Toleranz, ganz speziell Ambiguitätstoleranz. Dieses Wort kam letzten irgendwo in einer Fernsehsendung vor und ich dachte mir, das paßt wie die Faust aus Auge bei den ganzen Klima-Öko-Verbands-Threads. Ungewissheit, Unsicherheit, Mehrdeutigkeit, Doppelsinn, keiner akzeptiert, das man verschiedene Ansichten haben kann. Und das geht dann soweit, bis der nächste Thread gesperrt wird.

Also:


----------



## Forelle2000 (27. August 2019)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Leute, was euch fehlt ist Toleranz, ganz speziell Ambiguitätstoleranz. Dieses Wort kam letzten irgendwo in einer Fernsehsendung vor und ich dachte mir, das paßt wie die Faust aus Auge bei den ganzen Klima-Öko-Verbands-Threads. Ungewissheit, Unsicherheit, Mehrdeutigkeit, Doppelsinn, keiner akzeptiert, das man verschiedene Ansichten haben kann. Und das geht dann soweit, bis der nächste Thread gesperrt wird.
> 
> Also:



Stimme ich vollkommen zu, auch deshalb von mir dieser Beitrag:
_
 Ist ja am Ende irgendwie doof, wenn wir uns hier ewig auf einer Mimosen- Ebene bewegen und uns immer nur weggerutschte Beiträge oder Formulierungen unter die Nase reiben. 

"So, Ätsch du bist blöd, nein selber...." 

Das frisst unnötig Kraft und die brauchen wir für die richtigen Probleme. Wer austeilt, wie ich, muss auch einstecken können. 
Schönen Donnerstagabend noch die Herren. _


----------



## smithie (27. August 2019)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Leute, was euch fehlt ist Toleranz, ganz speziell Ambiguitätstoleranz. Dieses Wort kam letzten irgendwo in einer Fernsehsendung vor und ich dachte mir, das paßt wie die Faust aus Auge bei den ganzen Klima-Öko-Verbands-Threads. Ungewissheit, Unsicherheit, Mehrdeutigkeit, Doppelsinn, keiner akzeptiert, das man verschiedene Ansichten haben kann. Und das geht dann soweit, bis der nächste Thread gesperrt wird.
> 
> Also:


Ja und nein 

Ist halt irgendwie "doof", wenn sich hier alle nicht mit Samthandschuhen anfassen, aber manche sich dann darüber beschweren, dass darauf geantwortet wird (wenn man wieder am Rechner ist und leider in der Zwischenzeit wieder Ruhe eingekehrt ist). ;-)

Ist es Teil der Ambiguitätstoleranz, erst die Organisation, um die es eigentlich in diesem Thread geht, totschweigen zu wollen, aber die Anzeige des Verbandes dann plötzlich gut zu heißen? 
Ist es Teil der Ambiguitätstoleranz, in dem Faden die Diskussion zu Maulern und Nörglern zu lenken um diese dann Oberlehrerhaft wieder auf die richtigen und wichtigen Probleme zu besinnen?

Dann schau mer mal, was die Anzeigen bringen.


----------



## Forelle2000 (27. August 2019)

Nur mal am Rande, weil sich da wohl Einige festbeißen:

Ja, bisher war ich persönlich der Meinung auf Aktionen der Peta sollte man nicht reagieren.

Weil man damit ihnen zu viel Aufmerksamkeit schenkt und das ist unnötig.
Und ja, ich finde jetzt die Anzeigen vom AVN und dem anderen Verband gegen die letzte Aktion gut. Mit diesem leichten Widerspruch bzw. einem "Gesinnungswandel" kann ich durchaus leben. Man entwickelt sich und ich bin auch lernfähig. Bis mich jemand mit guten Argumenten vom Gegenteil überzeugt.


----------



## JimiG (28. August 2019)

Wichtig ist in meinen Augen das auch der DAFV geklagt hat. Es ist nicht wegzulabern und auch nichts dran rum zu deuteln, es ist nun mal der größte Verband und er ist seiner Pflicht uns zu vertreten nachgekommen. Schaut euch mal Ulli Beyers letzten Beitrag über das Thema, an. Er trifft es auf den Punkt, wir sollten mehr zusammenhalten und wenn jeder mal was für unseren Ruf tut dann ist das mal richtig viel was das ausmacht. Er meinte auch sich komplett auf die Verbände zu verlassen ist auch nicht richtig, dem stimme ich eingeschränkt zu. Denn wofür haben wir denn Verbände, damit sie unsere Interessen vertreten mit dem Geld was wir ihnen geben. Man sollte eventuell mal überlegen ob das Geld für Öffentlkichkeitsarbeit in gewissen Verbänden nicht doch zu knapp bemessen wurde und das obwohl eben das eine , wenn nicht sogar die Hauptaufgabe unserer Verbände ist. Ich wäre bereit etwas mehr Geld im Jahr zu bezahlen wenn sicher wäre das es ( das was ich mehr bezahle) in eine professionelle Öffentlichkeitsarbeit einfließt die uns als Angler in all unseren Facetten positiv darstellt. Themen wie Wertschöpfung, Umweltschutz usw. gibt es ja wohl mehr als genug über die man mehr öffentlich berichten könnte. Im kleinen können wir als  Mitglieder in unserer Heimat das auch tun, warum nicht einmal über eine Aufräumaktion am Vereinsgewässer in der lokalen Presse berichten mit Bild von dem Müll den man da aufgabelt. 
Also lassen wior lieber mal die Grabenkämpfe, über die sich nur Peta freuen kann und machen zusammen was.


----------



## Grünknochen (28. August 2019)

Geklagt hat hier keiner. Es wurden Anzeigen erstattet. Und das passiert jeden Tag tausend mal!
Im Übrigen geht es um die Frage, was man sinnvollerweise macht, und nicht darum, dass man etwas macht. Hierzu kann man - wie man an der vorliegenden Diskussion sieht - in der Tat sehr unterschiedlicher Auffassung sein. Das Thema ist leider sehr viel komplizierter, als dass man es mit ner simplen Petition oder aber ner Strafanzeige erledigen kann... Deshalb ist aus meiner Sicht das Statement von UB im Maximum ein gut gemeinter Allgemeinplatz. Wie auch die in der Vergangenheit liegenden Bemühungen von MK...
Grundsätzlich sollte man sich übrigens im Klaren sein, dass jede zwar gut gemeinte, aber im Ergebnis erfolglose Aktion den sog. Gegner stärkt. Lärm zu machen, obwohl man nichts in der Hinterhand hat, ist nicht wirklich eine gute Idee...
P.S.: Unserer Verbände gibt es nicht. Die jeweiligen Verbände vertreten die über sie organisierte Anglerschaft, nicht aber die Angler allgemein. Ein Beispiel zu guter Öffentlichkeitsarbeit findest Du übrigens beim AVN, was - by the way- daran liegt, dass der AVN in der Sache ne richtig gute Arbeit abliefert. Der DAfV hat insoweit schon deshalb ein Grundsatzproblem, weil sich die wesentlichen Dinge des Fischereirechts auf Landesebene abspielen.


----------



## Deep Down (28. August 2019)

Forelle2000 schrieb:


> .......
> 1. Es ist eine Anzeige und keine Klage. Zum Unterschied befrag bitte mal Deep Down.
> ....



Lass mich da raus!

Btw: Zu den größten Maulern zählst Du, nämlich an der Kritik am DAFV und dessen Unterlassen. Das ist hinreichend deutlich geworden!
Daher auch schön Dein Hinweis, dass man "Mauler" hat kommen und gehen gesehen hat. Mit der Methode des Aussitzens hat das Überwinden und Mundtotmachen in der Vergangenheit ja auch gut geklappt. Es kann und ist nunmal nicht jeder Einzelne in der Lage "seine" Interessen auf Dauer und an den richtigen Stellen vorzubringen und wahrzunehmen. Dazu ist man z.B. in einem Verein und dieser im Verband und diese haben die orginäre Aufgabe die Interessen ihrer Mitgleider zu vertreten und nicht in stoischer Untätigkeit alles auszusitzen.

Es kommt zu dem nicht darauf an, dass viele (!) eine Anzeige stellen, sondern eine Anzeige alleine reicht bereits aus, dass Verfahren in Gang zu setzen. Zu dem ist der AVN nicht eine einzelne Person, sondern ein Verband, insoweit hat eine solche Anzeige bereits Gewicht. 
Das der DAFV sich möglicherweise nur auf Druck anschliesst, weil eben nun schon einer vorangegangen ist, ist vermutlich ebenfalls zutreffend. 

Und Gott sei Dank bin ich über den AVN Niedersachsen organisiert, der hier eindeutig die fachlich kompetente Pace setzt und nicht bei irgendwelchen hilflos getriebenen Mitläufern.


----------



## Toni_1962 (28. August 2019)

Grünknochen schrieb:


> Geklagt hat hier keiner. Es wurden Anzeigen erstattet. Und das passiert jeden Tag tausend mal!
> Im Übrigen geht es um die Frage, was man sinnvollerweise macht, und nicht darum, dass man etwas macht. Hierzu kann man - wie man an der vorliegenden Diskussion sieht - in der Tat sehr unterschiedlicher Auffassung sein. Das Thema ist leider sehr viel komplizierter, als dass man es mit ner simplen Petition oder aber ner Strafanzeige erledigen kann... Deshalb ist aus meiner Sicht das Statement von UB im Maximum ein gut gemeinter Allgemeinplatz. Wie auch die in der Vergangenheit liegenden Bemühungen von MK...
> Grundsätzlich sollte man sich übrigens im Klaren sein, dass jede zwar gut gemeinte, aber im Ergebnis erfolglose Aktion den sog. Gegner stärkt. Lärm zu machen, obwohl man nichts in der Hinterhand hat, ist nicht wirklich eine gute Idee...
> P.S.: Unserer Verbände gibt es nicht. Die jeweiligen Verbände vertreten die über sie organisierte Anglerschaft, nicht aber die Angler allgemein. Ein Beispiel zu guter Öffentlichkeitsarbeit findest Du übrigens beim AVN, was - by the way- daran liegt, dass der AVN in der Sache ne richtig gute Arbeit abliefert. Der DAfV hat insoweit schon deshalb ein Grundsatzproblem, weil sich die wesentlichen Dinge des Fischereirechts auf Landesebene abspielen.



Nur um einen Punkt aus deinem "Ihr blickt das nicht, das ist zu hoch für euch, ihr Unsinnmacher"-Posting herauszunehmen:

PETrA klagt durchaus auch mit der Gewissheit zu verlieren, nur um Position zu beziehen.
Position beziehen ist wichtig, das ist notwendig, DER Erfolg ist Zeichen zu setzen, sich zu positionieren.
Das stärkt Gegner nicht, sondern zeigt dem Gegner, dass ein Gegner da ist.
Es zeigt Selbstbewußtsein in der Öffentlichkeit.
Es schweißt Gleichgesinnte zusammen.
Und vieles mehr ...

Die Klage ist wertvoll und solche Aktionen überfällig ...


----------



## JimiG (28. August 2019)

@Grünknochen
Da habe ich mich falsch ausgedrückt, der DAFV hat angezeigt. Aber wenn ich das so lese wird mir schlecht. Nach deiner Ansicht sollte man also erstmal ewig überlegen ob es sinnvoll ist was man macht bevor man es macht. Nur wer legt fest ob es sinnvoll ist und wie lange dauert es bis man festgestellt hat ob das sinnvoll ist und sollte man dann unter diesen Gesichtspunkten am besten doch garnichts machen bevor man was sinnloses tut und wer legt übrigens fest was sinnvoll ist und erreicht man betreffende Personen evtl. nicht zum nötigen Zeitpunkt? Na dann wäre es ja warscheinlich besser garnichts zu machen aber das ist sinnlos. Ich spreche hier von unseren Verbänden weil ich uns Angler als Gemeinschaft sehe egal wo oder ob überhaupt organisiert, wir sind Angler uns eint ein Interesse und das zählt für mich. Natürlich wäre es schön wenn es einfacher wäre aber ist es nicht, das ist selbst mir Zweckoptimisten sehr wohl bekannt. Doch soll das ein Grund sein immer alles auf die lange Bank zu schieben oder auszusitzen? Dann haben wir aber wirklich nichts gelernt, dieser 7Mitgliederverein ist doch gerade weil er nicht immer so sinnvoll provoziert und agiert immer wieder präsent und machen wir uns nichts vor hängen bleibt immer ein bisschen von deren Unwahrheiten und Verleumdungen und wenn  man sich nicht verteidigt so erweckt man den Anschein das es wirklich so ist ( biersaufende gewaltbereite Angler).


----------



## smithie (28. August 2019)

Grünknochen schrieb:


> Das Thema ist leider sehr viel komplizierter, als dass man es mit ner simplen Petition oder aber ner Strafanzeige erledigen kann...


Moin,
lassen wir mal die Strafanzeige und Petition außen vor.

Woran hakt es dann?
- Dass es überhaupt keine Handhabe gibt? -> also "Gegen-Stigmatisierung"??? 
- Dass das Thema zu kompliziert ist, als dass es überhaupt jemand anpackt (anpacken kann)? -> dann können sich alle wieder hinlegen.
- Dass das Thema zu kompliziert ist und diejenigen, die es durchblicken es entweder nicht gibt oder kein Interesse daran haben?



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich sollte man sich übrigens im Klaren sein, dass jede zwar gut gemeinte, aber im Ergebnis erfolglose Aktion den sog. Gegner stärkt. Lärm zu machen, obwohl man nichts in der Hinterhand hat, ist nicht wirklich eine gute Idee...


Sehe ich anders - wenn dem so wäre, wäre die Anglerschaft ja brutal gestärkt durch die Aktionen der Petra, die Lärm machen, aber nichts in der Hinterhand haben. 



Grünknochen schrieb:


> P.S.: Unserer Verbände gibt es nicht. Die jeweiligen Verbände vertreten die über sie organisierte Anglerschaft, nicht aber die Angler allgemein.


Jein - sie vertreten das/arbeiten nach dem, was sie in ihrer Satzung steht.


----------



## Forelle2000 (28. August 2019)

Deep Down schrieb:


> Lass mich da raus!
> 
> Btw: Zu den größten Maulern zählst Du, nämlich an der Kritik am DAFV und dessen Unterlassen. Das ist hinreichend deutlich geworden!
> Daher auch schön Dein Hinweis, dass man "Mauler" hat kommen und gehen gesehen hat. Mit der Methode des Aussitzens hat das Überwinden und Mundtotmachen in der Vergangenheit ja auch gut geklappt. Es kann und ist nunmal nicht jeder Einzelne in der Lage "seine" Interessen auf Dauer und an den richtigen Stellen vorzubringen und wahrzunehmen. Dazu ist man z.B. in einem Verein und dieser im Verband und diese haben die orginäre Aufgabe die Interessen ihrer Mitgleider zu vertreten und nicht in stoischer Untätigkeit alles auszusitzen.
> ...



Ich hatte mich auf Deinen energischen Post bezogen:

Deep Down, post: 4954698, member: 116215"]*Anzeige, es ist eine Anzeige, wie oft denn nun noch!
Eine Anzeige ist qualitativ etwas völlig anderes als eine Klageschrift!
*
Im Web stehen übrigens Ausrufezeichen für schreien

Zum Rest:
Was ist dann eigentlich mit den ganzen Verbänden die *NICHT* im DAFV sind und *keine* Anzeige eingereicht haben? Vertreten die dann nicht als originäre Aufgabe ihre Mitglieder? Verharren die alle in stoischer Ruhe und Untätigkeit?

Geht es künftig bei Klagen nach dem Windhundprinzip, wer die zuerst einreicht, hat gewonnen? 

Und ist der AVN bei der Klage EINE oder MEHRERE juristische Person als e.V.?    

Bei: _Das der DAFV sich möglicherweise nur auf Druck anschliesst, weil eben nun schon einer vorangegangen ist, ist vermutlich ebenfalls zutreffend. _würde ich als Anwalt die Hand heben und Einspruch einlegen, Begründunge: reine persönliche Annahme ohne Beweise.
Natürlich kann man alles mal "vermuten" .....

Und ich freue mich das Du im AVN organsiert bist....die leisten eine gute Arbeit dort, ohne Zweifel...


----------



## Grünknochen (28. August 2019)

JimiG schrieb:


> @Grünknochen
> Da habe ich mich falsch ausgedrückt, der DAFV hat angezeigt. Aber wenn ich das so lese wird mir schlecht. Nach deiner Ansicht sollte man also erstmal ewig überlegen ob es sinnvoll ist was man macht bevor man es macht. Nur wer legt fest ob es sinnvoll ist und wie lange dauert es bis man festgestellt hat ob das sinnvoll ist und sollte man dann unter diesen Gesichtspunkten am besten doch garnichts machen bevor man was sinnloses tut und wer legt übrigens fest was sinnvoll ist und erreicht man betreffende Personen evtl. nicht zum nötigen Zeitpunkt? Na dann wäre es ja warscheinlich besser garnichts zu machen aber das ist sinnlos. Ich spreche hier von unseren Verbänden weil ich uns Angler als Gemeinschaft sehe egal wo oder ob überhaupt organisiert, wir sind Angler uns eint ein Interesse und das zählt für mich. Natürlich wäre es schön wenn es einfacher wäre aber ist es nicht, das ist selbst mir Zweckoptimisten sehr wohl bekannt. Doch soll das ein Grund sein immer alles auf die lange Bank zu schieben oder auszusitzen? Dann haben wir aber wirklich nichts gelernt, dieser 7Mitgliederverein ist doch gerade weil er nicht immer so sinnvoll provoziert und agiert immer wieder präsent und machen wir uns nichts vor hängen bleibt immer ein bisschen von deren Unwahrheiten und Verleumdungen und wenn  man sich nicht verteidigt so erweckt man den Anschein das es wirklich so ist ( biersaufende gewaltbereite Angler).



Lustiges Statement. So bedauerlich Dein Gesundheitszustand auch sein mag. Das Wort ''ewig'' finde ich bei allem Wohlwollen nicht in meinem Beitrag. Und im Laufe meines Lebens bin ich zur Überzeugung gekommen, dass es immer gut, wenn nicht notwendig ist, erst das Hirn einzuschalten, ehe man ''macht''. Wer entscheidet, was sinnvoll ist? Jeder für sich. Im Rahmen seiner persönlichen Erkenntnismöglichkeiten. Das führt dann logischerweise zu unterschiedlichen Ergebnissen. Ich zB habe mich innerhalb eines Bruchteils einer Zehntelsekunde dafür entschieden, die Online Petition nicht zu unterstützen. Das Lesen der Petitionsbegründung hat gereicht. Was die Anzeige betrifft, habe ich lediglich ein professionelles Verfahren (Beteiligung einer Anwaltskanzlei) erwartet. Im Fall des AVN wurde dieses Verfahren eingehalten. Übrigens, was die Anzeige betrifft, in dem Wissen, dass die Sache alles andere als klipp und klar ist.
Übrigens: Dieses ''Wir sitzen alle in einem Boot'' Gefühl geht mir wirklich komplett ab. Es ist aus meiner Sicht völlig unrealistisch.


----------



## Toni_1962 (28. August 2019)

Der Peditionsersteller ist ein ganz normaler Angler aus Bayern. Kein Jurist, kein Hochschulgelehrter, kein Verbandsfunktionär.
Ein Angler, dem es reicht und der nun macht. Sind mir äußerst sympathisch diese Menschen, die machen, anstatt in Arroganz zu leben und ihre Überheblichkeit zu posten.


----------



## JimiG (28. August 2019)

Grünknochen schrieb:


> Lustiges Statement. So bedauerlich Dein Gesundheitszustand auch sein mag. Das Wort ''ewig'' finde ich bei allem Wohlwollen nicht in meinem Beitrag.


Sorry aber ich wusste nicht das ich dich in meinem Post zitiert habe so das du das wort "ewig" nicht gefunden hast. Ich habe dir lediglich den Spiegel vorgehalten und das scheinbar so gut das du angenommen hast ich hätte dich zitiert. Beim nächsten mal werde ich mich mit meiner Meinung zurückhalten und dich nur noch zitieren dann bessert sich vllt. auch mein Gesundheitszustand, welcher wie du richtig feststelltest bedauerlich ist.
Übrigens bedeutet @Grünknochen nicht das ich dich  zitiere sondern das ich mich speziell an dich richte und dabei sind Meinungsäußerungen meinerseits wohl doch erlaubt.


----------



## Grünknochen (28. August 2019)

Das mit dem Vorhalten des Spiegels hat nicht wirklich geklappt. Vielleicht solltest Du erst mal nen Selbstversuch machen.
Meinungsäußerung ist übrigens immer ok.
Wie ich bereits sagte: Man kann zu sehr unterschiedlichen Einschätzungen kommen. Ich denke, damit kannst du leben und das Magenleiden schwindet.

P.S.: Da hat der Toni aber einen rausgehauen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (28. August 2019)

Grünknochen schrieb:


> P.S.: Da hat der Toni aber einen rausgehauen.



Wohl noch nicht deutlich genug!


----------



## Grünknochen (28. August 2019)

Dann gib dir mal etwas mehr Mühe!!!


----------



## Kolja Kreder (29. August 2019)

Der DAFV vollführt hier nicht nur einen Schlingerkurs, sondern geht die Sache auch wieder einmal sehr leichenhaft an. Die eklatante Rechtsunkenntnis in diesem Verband ist frappierend. Da wird eine völlig sinnlose Petition unterstützt, die nicht einmal vom Verband selber angestoßen wurde. Warum ist die Petition aus rechtlicher Sicht sinnlos?

1. Ist schon zweifelhaft, ob ein solches freie Online-Petition-Portal eine formal korrekte Petition einreichen kann. 
2. Die 50.000 Unterzeichner Marke ist nur von begrenzter Bedeutung. Das erreichen erschwert nur die Ablehnung durch den Petitionsausschuss. Die 50.000 muss die Petition aber binnen 4 Wochen erreichen. Da die Petition bereits seit März läuft, ist die Frist längst abgelaufen, egal wie lange das Portal die Petition laufen lässt.
3. Was soll denn dabei bestenfalls herauskommen? Bestenfalls führt die Petition dazu, dass sich der BT mit der Sache befasst. Das tut er aber längst. Der BT behandelt aktuell den Antrag von Gero Hocker und den CDU Antrag zu den Stalleinbrüchen. Folglich muss sich der Petitionsausschuss mit der Sache gar nicht befassen, weil es im BT schon längst seinen parlamentarischen Weg geht. 
4. Ist es ein Armutszeugnis, wenn ein Bundesverband, dessen Kernaufgabe es ist, in Berlin als Lobbyist aufzutreten keine andere Möglichkeit der politischen Einflussnahme sieht, als eine Petition - zumal nicht eigene - bei der die 4 Wochen-Frist schon abgelaufen ist zu unterstützen. Sollte ein Bundesverband nicht über direkte Kontakte zu BT-Abgeordneten verfügen? Offenbar fehlen dem Verband solche "Vertrauensleute" im BT. Das ist nur noch peinlich. 

Ergo: rechtlich sinnlos, politisch sinnlos, peinlich

Jetzt könnte man ja wenigsten eine gute PR-Aktion draus machen. Dann müsste der Verband aber das Thema in die überregionalen Medien bringen. Gelingt ihm dies? Ist es ihm bei irgend einem anderen Thema in der Vergangenheit gelungen. Natürlich nicht. Wir Rheinländer sagen dazu: " Hamma net wolle mer nit fott domet!"

Bei der Strafanzeige kann man rechtlich unterschiedlicher Meinung sein. Ich tendiere dazu, dass es einen Schuss in den Ofen gibt. Die völlig überlastete StA, die ja weniger eine Anklagebehörde, als eine Einstellungsbehörde ist, wird - so vermute ich - nicht viel Arbeit in die Sache stecken. 

Bei der dargelegten nachweislichen Rechtsunkenntnis der DAFV, ist Grünknochen beizupflichten, dass der DAFV wohl besser eine Anwaltskanzlei mit der Sache beauftragt hätte. Der DAFV ist geradezu schädlich für die Angler. Entweder er tut nichts, oder er knickt vor der Politik ein oder wenn er mal was macht, ist es ein Schuss in den Ofen. Ich kann diesen Verband einfach nicht mehr ernst nehmen.


----------



## torstenhtr (29. August 2019)

Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Der DAFV vollführt hier nicht nur einen Schlingerkurs, sondern geht die Sache auch wieder einmal sehr *leichenhaft* an.



Der war gut 

Ich bin auch skeptisch, dennoch finde ich interessant, dass jetzt Bewegung in die Sache kommt. 50000 wurde heute übersprungen, d.h. prinzipiell ist es machbar Angler zu mobilsieren. Wenn die Sache sauber formuliert wäre, bestünde eine Chance, so wird das wieder verpuffen befürchte ich ..
Zur Anzeige: Der DAFV hat eine Justiziarin, auch als Rechsanwältin gelistet.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (29. August 2019)

torstenhtr schrieb:


> Der war gut
> 
> Ich bin auch skeptisch, dennoch finde ich interessant, dass jetzt Bewegung in die Sache kommt. 50000 wurde heute übersprungen, d.h. prinzipiell ist es machbar Angler zu mobilsieren. Wenn die Sache sauber formuliert wäre, bestünde eine Chance, so wird das wieder verpuffen befürchte ich ..
> Zur Anzeige: Der DAFV hat eine Justiziarin, auch als Rechsanwältin gelistet.


Freud´sche Fehlleistung.  Bei den vielen juristischen Fehleinschätzungen in den letzten Jahren, scheinen sie ihre Justiziarin nicht zu Rate zu ziehen.


----------



## JimiG (29. August 2019)

Grünknochen schrieb:


> Das mit dem Vorhalten des Spiegels hat nicht wirklich geklappt. Vielleicht solltest Du erst mal nen Selbstversuch machen.
> Meinungsäußerung ist übrigens immer ok.
> Wie ich bereits sagte: Man kann zu sehr unterschiedlichen Einschätzungen kommen. Ich denke, damit kannst du leben und das Magenleiden schwindet.
> 
> P.S.: Da hat der Toni aber einen rausgehauen.



Wieder mal den Post von mir nicht richtig durchgelesen sonst hättest du wohl erkannt das es sehr wohl geklappt hat. Aber egal es gehört nicht zum Thema. 
Unsere Meinungen mögen zwar unterschiedlich sein aber akzeptieren kann ich die deine auch und verstehen auch ein wenig. 
Doch leider ist nicht jeder LV so wie der AVN der wirklich super Arbeit macht.
Mich stört aber auch das diese Petition so madig gemacht wird. Nochmals an Alle die es noch nicht geschnallt haben die Petition richtet sich nicht nur an den Bundestag sondern auch an das Finanzamt Stuttgart. Das wurde doch alles in nem anderen Trööt bereits auseinandergefieselt. Übrigens sind über Nacht weitere 2000 Stimmen dazu gekommen. Ein gutes Zeichen das man die Anglerschaft, wenn auch träge in Gang kommend, mobilisieren kann. Man sollte wie schon vormals erwähnt dran denken das auch wenn die Anzeige nicht zur Anklage führen sollte immer etwas Dreck hängen bleibt an der P€TA im Gedächtnis der Öffentlichkeit. Mit eigenen Waffen kannst du solche Truppen wie P€TA nur schlagen also mit Öffentlichkeitsarbeit und auch Anzeigen. Das da der DAFV nun wirklich spät und scheinbar getrieben nun erst was unternommen hatte ist doch nun auch nicht so schlecht da endlich mal was passiert seitens dieses Verbandes.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (29. August 2019)

Ich finde es ziemlich schade, dass sich hier doch anscheinend wenige, in ihrem verständlichen Groll gegen die Petras, ernsthafte Gedanken darüber machen, was solch einer Aberkennung der Gemeinnützigkeit innewohnt. Es ist nämlich wie hier fälschlicherweise angenommen keine finanzregulatorische Frage sondern eine verfassungsrechtliche. Hier sehe ich solche Unterfangen grundsätzlich skeptisch und ehrlich gesagt auch keinen rechtlichen Angriffspunkt im speziellen Fall. Im Vordergrund der verfassungsrechtlichen Betrachtung steht nämlich der Grad der politischen Betätigung, satzungsmäßig wie auch tagesaktuell. Diese ist nämlich politischen Parteien vorbehalten.
Da stellt sich dann die Frage, wo soll das hinführen außer zu weniger zivilgesellschaftlichem Engagement? Wer ist dann der nächste, der Bund deutscher Steuerzahler, Amnesty International, die deutsche Umwelthilfe oder BDI, Verbände der Rüstungsindustrie, Wirtschaftsverbände wie VDA? Alles gemeinnützige Vereine und Verbände wo man über Interessen streiten kann und die sich alle mehr oder weniger stark politisch betätigen und die steuerrechtliche Vorteile genießen. Nicht wenige von denen sitzen regelmäßig in Talkshows der öffentlich rechtlichen. Hier versucht die Politik lästige Widersacher loszuwerden bzw. einzuengen, das kann ich grundsätzlich nicht gut heißen, egal wie suspekt mir die Positionen sind.
Für den DAFV wäre das natürlich willkommen, denn dann müsste man sich nicht mehr rechtfertigen warum man so wenig politisches Engagement an den Tag legt.
Ich bin für eine harte öffentlichen Auseinandersetzung mit mir entgegenstehende Positionen und da haben wir Angler und unsere Verbände viel zu tun. Wie oft sitzt gleich Fr. Dr. oder der Ali in Talkshows? Hier sind alle rechtsstaatlichen und argumentativen Mittel willkommen aber da heißt es eben an der eigenen Position und öffentlichen Darstellung zu arbeiten und nicht solche Schauplätze zu eröffnen ohne sich über eventuelle Folgen Gedanken zu machen.


----------



## Forelle2000 (29. August 2019)

Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Der DAFV vollführt hier nicht nur einen Schlingerkurs, sondern geht die Sache auch wieder einmal sehr leichenhaft an. Die eklatante Rechtsunkenntnis in diesem Verband ist frappierend. Da wird eine völlig sinnlose Petition unterstützt, die nicht einmal vom Verband selber angestoßen wurde. Warum ist die Petition aus rechtlicher Sicht sinnlos?
> 
> 1. Ist schon zweifelhaft, ob ein solches freie Online-Petition-Portal eine formal korrekte Petition einreichen kann.
> 2. Die 50.000 Unterzeichner Marke ist nur von begrenzter Bedeutung. Das erreichen erschwert nur die Ablehnung durch den Petitionsausschuss. Die 50.000 muss die Petition aber binnen 4 Wochen erreichen. Da die Petition bereits seit März läuft, ist die Frist längst abgelaufen, egal wie lange das Portal die Petition laufen lässt.
> ...



Ich fasse zusammen, die Anzeigen des AVN und des DAFV sind so oder so sinnlos. Der DAFV und auch die anderen Verbände und Personen, die das tun, sind peinlichst da sowieso alles Quatsch ist.  Dann hoffen wir doch mal dass bei der eklatanten Rechtsunkenntnis im DAFV wenigsten im AVN die fähigen Juristen sitzen.
Immer wieder gut zu hören wie es nicht geht.


----------



## Toni_1962 (29. August 2019)

@bastido

Verstehe ich dich jetzt falsch? Doch, ja,verstehe dich falsch, bin beruhigt.
Denn man könnte fast aus dem Posting i.w.S. herauzulesen, man soll seine verfassungsmäßigen Grundrechte nach Art. 14 Grundgesetz nicht wahrnehmen, sondern die Parteien die Demokratie verwalten lassen.
Meinungsbildung und Willenseinbringung außerhalb der Wahl überfordert den Bürger, auch wenn das Bundesverfassungsgericht diese Möglichkeit ausdrücklich gestärkt hat.

Wenn begründet Anliegen da sind, sind diese zu behandeln, egal wer gegen wen.

Noch zum Aspekt "finanzregulatorisch":
Die Aberkennung der Gemeinützigkeit ist ein starkes Zeichen, ein Signal an die Gemeinschaft, Gesellschaft. Die Unterstützung der Gemeischaft wird genommen! Ein Ausschluss!
Welche Auswirkungen hat das auf die Organisation selbst? Jede Spende gilt nun als zu versteuerndes Einkommen; Spender können ihr Spende nicht mehr von der Steuer absetzen; daran ist so manches "Tierheim" in Bayern schon gestorben ....


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (29. August 2019)

Hast Du richtig erkannt, exakt das Gegenteil war gemeint. Mir fällt aus meiner Einstellung heraus jetzt kein im Ziel der Organisation begründeter Umstand ein, warum die Gesellschaft Rüstungslobbyisten unterstützen sollte, Tierrechtler aber nicht. So trägt eben jeder sein Feindbild mit sich herum, dass Tiere Rechte haben ist eben auch nur ne Meinung wie mehr Rüstungsgüter für Frieden in der Welt. Nur weil mir beides nicht passt, kann ich deren verfassungsmäßige Rechte noch lange nicht beschneiden. Angler sind auch anderen Akteuren als Peta ein Dorn im Auge, vielleicht diskutiert man auch bald über den Entzug der Gemeinnützigkeit von Angelvereinen oder anderer uns/mir genehmer Organisationen.


----------



## Grünknochen (29. August 2019)

Ich denke, es bringt nichts, auf dieser Ebene immer wieder die gleichen Thesen zu Fähigkeit und Unfähigkeit des jeweiligen Verbandes auszutauschen.
Ich habe auf dem Deutschen Fischereitag 2019, dort war ich auf Einladung des DAfV als Referent unterwegs, sehr nette und aufgeschlossene Menschen kennen gelernt, mit denen ich mich jederzeit auch außerhalb des ''Jobs'' auf ein Bier treffen würde und hoffentlich auch werde. Ich sehe keinerlei Grund, mich aus sog. grundsätzlichen Erwägungen einem Dialog zu verweigern. Im Gegenteil: Die Begegnung in der Realität, dh außerhalb der virtuellen Welt des Netzes, in der es ein leichtes ist, sich die wildesten Sachen um die Ohren zu hauen, verändert vieles, ja fast alles. Ich denke, im DAfV ist man sich sehr wohl im klaren, dass man sich weiter entwickeln muss. Es kann also aus meiner Sicht deshalb überhaupt nicht die Rede davon sein, dass der Bundesverband ausschließlich aus Betonköpfen besteht, die ihren Besitzstand bis aufs letzte verteidigen. Aber: Das Umfeld, in dem man sich hierbei bewegt, ist alles andere als einfach. Dieses Umfeld hat nicht nur mit Verband zu tun, sondern besteht ebenso aus den Vertretern der für das Fischereirecht verantwortlichen Behörden, mit denen man irgendwie auch klar kommen muss. Mit Konfrontation und offen ausgelebter Feindschaft, im schlimmsten Falle mit simplen politischen Botschaften hinterlegt, kommt man auf Dauer jedenfalls keinen Zentimeter weiter. Es ist und bleibt ein Balanceakt, sich zu positionieren. Deswegen ist es immer ein leichtes, lupenreine richtig oder falsch Botschaften zu verkünden, wenn man selbst nicht in der Rolle des Machers ist. Nur recht zu haben, reicht eben nicht. Es geht um Bewegung, und zwar nach vorne. Und die ist allemal besser, als recht zu haben und nichts zu erreichen. Insoweit war für mich das Landesfischereigesetz HH eine sehr eindrückliche Erfahrung... Was übrigens nichts daran ändert, dass dieser Balanceakt nur dann gelingt, wenn man klar, selbstbewusst, kompetent und Streit bereit ist.  Sich gelegentlich vor Gericht zu treffen, sollte also selbstverständlich sein!!!
Übrigens hab ich seit längerem eine sehr gute und vertrauliche Zusammenarbeit mit dem AVN, den ich als Akteur im höchsten Maße schätze. Für mich ist es völlig unerheblich, dass der AVN nicht im DAfV organisiert ist. Ich finde, Vielfalt belebt das Geschäft. Diese Ebene nehme ich zur Kenntnis, sie interessiert mich aber nicht wirklich. Deshalb ist es für mich völlig selbstverständlich, zu Sachthemen, also außerhalb verbandsinterner Ränkespiele, miteinander etwas zu machen, wenn es denn gewünscht ist.

P.S.: Bastido, Du hast so was von Recht. Die Diskussion zur Gemeinnützigkeit läuft auf anderer Ebene in eine so was von andere Richtung. Sagen wir es mal so: Wer in Bezug auf diese sog. Gemeinnützigkeit im Hinblick auf einen bestimmten Akteur den Entzug derselben fordert, könnte sich durchaus sein eigenes Grab schaufeln. Ich selbst bin seit Ewigkeiten in einem anderen Gemeinnützigkeitsbereich (Kunst/Kultur) unterwegs. Und da stellen sich ganz andere Fragen ( siehe nur die Versuche der AfD, diesen Bereich massiv zu beschneiden).


----------



## Toni_1962 (29. August 2019)

@bastido
absolut d'accord mit deinem

Nur ergänzend:
Wenn verfassungsrechtliche oder auch nur rechtliche Gründe zur Aberkennung der Gemeinnützigkeit sachlich gegeben, muss in einer wehrhaften Gesellschaft diese Möglichkeit der Aberkennung genutzt werden.
Es geht hier konkret nicht darum, einem Interessens-Feind prinzipiel womöglich eben ideologisch motiviert zu schaden, sondern gegen dessen Angriffe, die außerhalb der Gesellschaft sich bewegen bsw. Rechtsbrüche, Aufruf zu Straftaten, Steuerverschendung,  sich zu wehren. Die Klage wie auch die Petition beinhaltet nicht den Aspekt Tierrechte.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (29. August 2019)

Grünknochen schrieb:


> Ich denke, es bringt nichts, auf dieser Ebene immer wieder die gleichen Thesen zu Fähigkeit und Unfähigkeit des jeweiligen Verbandes auszutauschen.



Ich mache mir das ganz einfach. Ich messe einen Verband daran, was er erreicht. So habe ich bei aller Kritik der Verbände in NRW immer herausgestellt, dass das Durchsetzen von "begleitetem" Kinderangeln und das Schnupperangeln für Jugendliche und Erwachsene super Erfolge waren. Also wenn der DAFV hier jetzt mal was reißen sollte, werde ich das dann ebenso positiv bewerten. - Gesprächsbereit muss man aber immer sein. An besten darüber hinaus auch noch hilfsbereit. Die war, bin und werde ich gegenüber Angelverbänden auch in Zukunft immer sein. Allerdings kann auch nur sprechenden Verbänden geholfen werden.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (31. August 2019)

Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Ich fasse zusammen, die Anzeigen des AVN und des DAFV sind so oder so sinnlos. Der DAFV und auch die anderen Verbände und Personen, die das tun, sind peinlichst da sowieso alles Quatsch ist.  Dann hoffen wir doch mal dass bei der eklatanten Rechtsunkenntnis im DAFV wenigsten im AVN die fähigen Juristen sitzen.
> Immer wieder gut zu hören wie es nicht geht.


Nicht ganz. Bei der Strafanzeige kann man juristisch darüber streiten, ob bereits Straftatbestände erfüllt sind. Zumindest wir Peta gezwungen, sich damit auseinander zu setzen. Ich glaube zwar, dass sie nicht zu einer Verurteilung führt, kann man aber gut und gerne mal machen. Der DAFV hat sich sehr spät entschlossen, aber das ist ok. Lieber spät, also nie. 

Anders sehe ich das bei der Petition. In Richtung BT wird sie nichts bewirken (und nur hier ist die Anzahl von 50.000 Unterzeichnern überhaupt von Bedeutung). Hinsichtlich des Finanzamts Stuttgart, nun gut, da wird das Ganze nicht mehr bewirken, als die Schreiben, die dort schon eingegangen sind. FFF


----------



## Brillendorsch (31. August 2019)

egal, wie die Sache ausgeht, es werden endlich Duftmarken gesetzt. 
Man wird aufhorchen und feststellen, dass die Angler sich doch zur Wehr setzen können.
Bisher wurden wir ja nur als wehrlose und bereitwillige Opfer wahrgenommen.


----------



## fishhawk (1. September 2019)

Hallo,

den Feind mit den eigenen Waffen schlagen.  Anzeigen und negative Meldungen in der Presse .

Auch wenn nichts konkretes bei rauskommt, war das Thema schonmal in den Medien.

Vielleicht macht sich ja dann doch der eine oder andere Gedanken, wie gut Spenden bei einer Organisation angelegt sind, die auch die Stiftung Warentest für nicht empfehlenswert eingestuft hat. Wenn Mittel unwirtschaftlich eingesetzt werden und die Transparenz fehlt gibt es eben schlechte Noten.

Wäre wünschenswert, wenn sich die Medien öfter kritisch mit den Tierrechtlern beschäftigen würden, statt einfach deren oft diffamierenden Aussagen kommentarlos abzudrucken.


----------



## Grünknochen (13. November 2019)

Das Strafverfahren wurde von der (örtlich) zuständigen Staatsanwaltschaft Stuttgart schon vor einiger Zeit mangels hinreichenden Tatverdachtes auf der Grundlage des § 170 Abs.2 StPO eingestellt.

Nur by the way: Wie jede andere Behörde auch, prüft die jeweilige StA bei Eingang einer Anzeige zunächst, ob sie für die Bearbeitung überhaupt örtlich zuständig ist. Wenn nicht, wird der Vorgang abgegeben. Bedeutet: Die diversen Anzeigen landen alle auf dem gleichen Tisch... Für Interessierte: § 143 GVG iVm §§ 7ff StPO.

Im Ergebnis übrigens wenig überraschend.


----------



## Orothred (13. November 2019)

Dass das Verfahren eingestellt wird, war zu erwarten.

Allerdings war es meiner Meinung nach auch nicht Sinn der Strafanzeigen, eine Verurteilung zu erwirken, sondern Gegenpräsenz zu zeigen.....und das ist gut so!


----------



## Grünknochen (13. November 2019)

Orothred schrieb:


> Dass das Verfahren eingestellt wird, war zu erwarten.
> 
> Allerdings war es meiner Meinung nach auch nicht Sinn der Strafanzeigen, eine Verurteilung zu erwirken, sondern Gegenpräsenz zu zeigen.....und das ist gut so!



Seh' ich auch so. Immerhin wurde der Vorgang in den Medien berichtet.


----------



## MarkusZ (14. November 2019)

Grünknochen schrieb:


> Im Ergebnis übrigens wenig überraschend.



Vom Inhalt her oder weil es die Stuttgarter waren?


----------



## Grünknochen (14. November 2019)

Vom Inhalt her.


----------



## Deep Down (14. November 2019)

Die Einstellung wurde von i


Orothred schrieb:


> Dass das Verfahren eingestellt wird, war zu erwarten.
> 
> Allerdings war es meiner Meinung nach auch nicht Sinn der Strafanzeigen, eine Verurteilung zu erwirken, sondern Gegenpräsenz zu zeigen.....und das ist gut so!



Genau und sie bindet manpower und mahnt zukünftig zur Vorsicht!

Zu dem ist die Einstellung auch von dort nicht als Erfolg kolportiert worden.


----------



## MarkusZ (14. November 2019)

Grünknochen schrieb:


> Immerhin wurde der Vorgang in den Medien berichtet.



Und m.E. kamen die dabei auch nicht besonders gut weg, das ist entscheidend.

Mit den eigenen Waffen schlagen hat sich schon öfter bewährt.


----------



## phirania (15. November 2019)

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...96702938649/&usg=AOvVaw0-ktH4AnYVYQweKaQUVvcC


----------



## doebelfaenger (24. August 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

da @tibulski offensichtlich abgetaucht ist, übernehme ich mal kurz die Öffentlichkeitsarbeit des DAFV. 

Hier eine Meldung auf der Seite des DAFV von heute zum Thema des Threads:

*Die Staatsanwaltschaft Stuttgart stellt das Ermittlungsverfahren gegen Verantwortliche von PETA gemäß § 153 Absatz 1 StPO wegen Geringfügigkeit ein*


Ein Rechtmittel hiergegen ist nach dem Gesetz für uns nicht möglich.

Bekanntermaßen war auf der Homepage von PETA im August 2019 ein Artikel unter der Überschrift "Angler in Sicht? Die besten Tipps was Sie tun können" veröffentlicht worden. Hiergegen hat der Dachverband Strafanzeige eingereicht vor allem mit der Begründung, es werde zu Straftaten gegen die Angler aufgefordert und Angler würden durch diesen Artikel sozial herabgewürdigt.

Nach bald einem Jahr hat die Staatsanwaltschaft Stuttgart im schriftlichen Verfahren eine Einstellung des Verfahrens verfügt. Diese wird damit begründet, dass die Schuld der Verantwortlichen als gering anzusehen wäre. Zumindest ist dies jedenfalls nicht als klarer Freispruch zu werten.

Die Behörde führt hierzu u.a. aus:
_Der Aufruf gegen Angler auch ohne Anlass – gleichsam ins Blaue hinein - den Verdacht der Begehung einer Straftat gegenüber der Polizei zu äußern, erfüllt den Tatbestand des Vortäuschens einer Straftat bzw einer falschen Verdächtigung. 
Da der Artikel jedoch bereits nach kurzer Zeit - jedenfalls spätestens am 6.08. 2019 geändert wurde, war diese Aufforderung nur für kurze Zeit, höchstens 6 Tage im Internet verfügbar. Tatsächliche unberechtigte Strafanzeigen aufgrund dieses Aufrufs sind nicht bekannt geworden. Die Schuld ist daher als gering anzusehen.
Darüber hinaus ist die Verwirklichung der Straftatbestand der Volksverhetzung nicht ersichtlich. Angler sind bereits kein nach äußeren oder inneren Merkmalen unterscheidbarer Teil der Bevölkerung im Sinne der Vorschrift. Darüber hinaus werden in dem Artikel Angler nicht als generelle Tierquäler dargestellt. Vielmehr wird dargelegt, welche Vorschriften einzuhalten sind, um tierschutzrechtlich ordnungsgemäß Fische fangen zu können/dürfen. Dass hierbei zu einem Meinungsaustausch zwischen Anglern und Tierschützern aufgefordert wird, ist zulässig.
Auch eine öffentliche Aufforderung zu Straftaten liegt nicht vor. Aus der Aufforderung, Steine ins Wasser zu werfen, kann nicht geschlossen werden, dass hiermit billigend in Kauf genommen wird, Menschen zu verletzen. Die Steine sollen gerade ins Wasser, nicht auf Menschen geworfen werden. Wenn bereits bei Steinen der Straftatbestand nicht erfüllt wird, so gilt dies bei Kieselsteinen, welche eine geringere Gefährlichkeit aufweisen, erst recht. Es kann auch nicht aus der Formulierung, „versuchen die gefangenen Fisch zu retten“ geschlossen werden, dass hiermit eine Aufforderung zum Diebstahl einhergeht. Denkbar sei eine Vielzahl weiterer Auslegungsmöglichkeiten (nur als Beispiel sei genannt: Abkaufen des Fisches und anschließendes Freilassen) so dass hier entsprechender Vorsatz nicht unterstellt werden kann.
Soweit darüber hinaus durch das Werfen von Kieselsteinen ins Wasser ein Ordnungswidrigkeiten-tatbestand erfüllt sein kann (Belästigung der Allgemeinheit oder öffentliche Aufforderung zu Ordnungswidrigkeiten) so ist hierüber von der zuständigen Verwaltungsbehörde_ in eigener Zuständigkeit zu entscheiden.

*Unsere Meinung*
Vorneweg: Natürlich hätten wir uns ein anderes Ergebnis und ein klares Signal für die Angler in Deutschland gewünscht.
Die Grenze zu ziehen zwischen unbedachten Meinungsäußerungen und einer Straftat, ist oft für Ermittlungsbehörden nicht einfach. In der politischen Diskussion ist das Grundrecht, seine Ansichten zu äußern, ein wichtiges Gut und deshalb müssen Staatsanwaltschaften genau prüfen.
Auch hier haben sich die Behörden bei ihrer Prüfung anscheinend schwergetan und daher im Zweifel vielleicht den einfacheren Weg gesucht. Von den Behörden so nicht gesehen und leider bisher dort auch weiterhin wenig dokumentiert, ist für uns klar, dass es sich gerade nicht um unbedachte Meinungsäußerung handelte, sondern wieder um bewußte und gezielte Provokationen im Grenzbereich der Legalität. Um sich eine möglichst intensive mediale Präsenz zu verschaffen, wird seit Jahren zielgerichtet durchgehend mit Angriffen gegenüber Naturnutzern gearbeitet.
Dieses durchgehende Vorgehen findet bisher leider bei den Ermittlungsbehörden zu wenig Berücksichtigung.
Darüber hinaus hätten wir Angler uns von Seiten der Ermittlungsbehörde im Verfahren allerdings mehr Transparenz gewünscht. Die Anzeige datiert bereits vom 16.08.2019. Die Ermittlungsbehörden in Berlin haben trotz Nachfragen zu keiner Zeit über den Stand der Ermittlungen informiert. Sämtliche Nachfragen blieben unbeantwortet. Auch die im Verfahren vorgesehene Mitteilung an uns über eine Abgabe an eine andere Staatsanwaltschaft ist nie erfolgt. Die Einstellung selbst wurde ebenfalls erst mehr als 6 Wochen nach der Entscheidung bekanntgegeben. Dies mag in den letzten Monaten zwar durch „Corona“ verständlich sein, erklärt aber nicht den gesamten Zeitraum.


----------



## fishhawk (24. August 2020)

Hallo,

einerseits positiv:



doebelfaenger schrieb:


> Der Aufruf gegen Angler auch ohne Anlass – gleichsam ins Blaue hinein - den Verdacht der Begehung einer Straftat gegenüber der Polizei zu äußern, *erfüllt den Tatbestand des Vortäuschens einer Straftat bzw einer falschen Verdächtigung*.



Das ist jetzt also amtlich festgestellt.

negativ:



doebelfaenger schrieb:


> Denkbar sei eine Vielzahl weiterer Auslegungsmöglichkeiten (nur als Beispiel sei genannt: Abkaufen des Fisches und *anschließendes Freilassen*)



Da fragt man sich dann schon wie das angesichts der Anzeigen gegen angebliche "C&R"-Angler zusammenpassen soll.
Ganz zu schweigen, dass das ggf. je nach Region  auch Verstöße gegen Fischereibestimmungen sein könnten.

War für PETA anscheinend  kein Nachteil, dass sie den Geschäftssitz nach Stuttgart  verlagert haben.


----------



## Taxidermist (24. August 2020)

War so zu erwarten, von einem "Grünen" Stuttgarter Gericht!
Man hält hat zusammen!

Jürgen


----------



## Brillendorsch (27. September 2020)

Jägerin posiert mit getötetem Fuchs - wütende Kommentare beschäftigen Gericht
					

Ein Foto, dass eine junge Jägerin auf ihrer Facebook-Seite veröffentlichte, hat eine Welle von Gerichtsverfahren ausgelöst. Jetzt sind die Urteile gesprochen worden.




					www.gmx.net


----------

